# MIYO Portable DAC



## dogegg

Saw this on Kickstarter
  



  
  



  


  
 

*Design*

+  Sleek and portable

+  Easy to use

+  Multi-color level meters

+  Made in the USA

*Digital*

+  ADC: 123dB A-weighted DR

+  Dual master clocks with <.5ps jitter

+  DAC: 129dB A-weighted DR

*Analog*

+  Proprietary ground loop elimination

+  No compromise audio path

+  1.5W Total headphone power

+  Eight low-noise regulated supplies

Complete Specifications _Note: Specifications are subject to change, but we've done our best to be as accurate and clear as possible._

*Connections: *Two 1/8" (3.5mm) unbalanced headphone/line outputs • Optical S/PDIF output with multichannel passthrough integrated into both 1/8" (3.5mm) outputs  • One 1/8" (3.5mm) unbalanced stereo line-level input 

*Digital-to-Analog Conversion:* Dynamic Range: 129dB A-weighted • Max output level: +8dBu  • Frequency response: 0-94kHz +0/-3dB, 0-87kHz +/- 0.1dB  • THD+N: <-108dB @ +8dBu 

*Analog-to-Digital Conversion:* THD+N: <-108dB @ +12dBu  • Dynamic range: 123dB A-weighted  • Maximum input levels: +12dBu  • Frequency response: 20-80KHz +/- 1dB  • Input Impedance: 4.76kΩ 

*Audio Clock: USB Sync Mode: *Asynchronous  • Sample rate Support: Up to 192kHz / 24-bit  • Clock Type: Two discrete MEMS-based (Micro-Electro-Mechanical System) clocks  • Typical .5ps (500 femtoseconds) RMS Phase Jitter  • Total Stability: +/- 10PPM (first year of aging included)  • 10 year aging: +/- 5PPM 

*Latency: *Round trip latency (monitoring delay): 3ms @ 192kHz 

*Headphones: *Minimum Input Impedance: 4Ω  • THD+N:  -112dB @ 0dBu  • Dynamic Range: 128dB A-weighted  • Separate driver for each headphone output • Total Output Power: 1.5W 

*Power:* USB bus-powered  • Eight separate low-noise regulated supplies provide super clean power  • Proprietary topology eliminates audio ground loops 

*Operating System Support: *Mac OSX 10.6.4 and above: USB 2.0 Class-Compliant, No Driver Needed, Plug and Play  • Linux: USB 2.0 Class-Compliant, No Driver Needed, Plug and Play  • Windows 7 and above: Up to 16-bit/48kHz support without driver, free driver to go up to 24-bit/192kHz 

*Package Contents:* MIYO and USB Micro cable 

*Physical: *Weight: 6oz. (170g)  • Size: 2.8" x 1.5" x .75" (72mm x 39mm x 19mm) 

 

Any experience insight to the performance on the given specs?


----------



## GettingBuckets

It looks very intriguing. 1.5 W of power is a whole lot especially coming from something as small as that. I definitely want to know more about it.


----------



## chaiyuta

Has anyone pledged it yet?


----------



## tomscy2000

These should sound fine, nice and honest, at least, seeing as they come from an audio engineering background. The DAC is probably over-spec'ed for the real world DNR/THD+N it delivers, and they probably could've swapped the pricier PCM1792A for the PCM1795A or even lower end model and still squeezed that claimed 108 dBA SNR out of the unit, but whatever, no harm in using a higher end DAC chip (only cost). Lots of marketing fudging with respect to "MEMS oscillators"... LOL... but hey, at least they're using discrete oscillators with low phase noise, or so it seems.


----------



## Letsgogo

Is it worth buying? comparing to other DAC around the same price?


----------



## chaiyuta

Only one thing I know that is MIYO use DAC chip as same as Cowon Plenue P1. They claim that they use audio-grade components and mount all of them on 6-layer circuit board likes Meridian Explorer.


----------



## jonhillman

Hey guys, this is Jon from H2 Designs, the company behind MIYO. Just wanted to let you know we're here to answer any questions you may have. With regards to how MIYO might compare to other products at its price point, we're working now on compiling real-world measurements, and meanwhile  have technical specs based on the specs of our components published here for now. I look forward to answering anything about MIYO you guys want to know.


----------



## Tobias89

jonhillman said:


> Hey guys, this is Jon from H2 Designs, the company behind MIYO. Just wanted to let you know we're here to answer any questions you may have. With regards to how MIYO might compare to other products at its price point, we're working now on compiling real-world measurements, and meanwhile  have technical specs based on the specs of our components published here for now. I look forward to answering anything about MIYO you guys want to know.




Hi Jon, looking at the specs i guess it works via usb from pc only? Sorry im quite new to this portable dacs stuff. I usually juse just my dx90


----------



## jonhillman

MIYO can work with mobile devices just fine, actually. It's not the primary use case we had in mind, but it does work so long as the mobile device is USB Audio Class compliant. This would include Android 5.0 (API level 21) and up, and iOS, using the appropriate USB 'on-the-go' adapter or the Apple camera connection kit.
  
The catch is that mobile devices are not able to supply enough power to MIYO via USB, so you have to use a powered USB hub, power bank, or a Y cable that let's you get power from your device's power supply (ie; iPhone charger, etc). So while it will work, we don't think it's an elegant solution for listening/recording with a smartphone or tablet.


----------



## alexseiji

Could this be used to produce better sound through a pair of studio monitors?


----------



## GinGinster

I had to back this project and it was my first for a Kickstarter project, I love seeing these kind of stuff, when everything goes smooth I'll definitely post my 2cents.


----------



## freethot

I'm lovi'n my Audoquest Dragonfly version 1.2!   Would the Miyo be a noticeable audio improvement over this baby?


----------



## jonhillman

@alexseiji: Yes, I'm using mine that way right now. The output level will come in lower than typical +4dBu line level gear (MIYO was designed for headphones first and foremost), maybe 6dB lower, but it sounds really great. And testing with line input loads has gone really well so far, as well.
  
@GinGinster: Thanks for your support – we're working very hard to get MIYO to our backers ASAP and in the best possible shape we can.
  
@freethot: Based on component choices and specs, I would expect MIYO to be a noticeable improvement. However, audio devices are surely not the sum of their parts, and the importance of specs pales in comparison to how it sounds to you specifically. In the end, it's always best to hear for yourself and decide what you like better.


----------



## jonhillman

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know MIYO is available and shipping now. We've just changed our warranty to a Lifetime policy to better reflect our confidence in the product, and also offer a no questions asked 15-day return policy. Lastly, all MIYO owners now get a 90-day extended trial of TIDAL Hi-fi (the lossless tier).
  
 If you have any questions, we're here!


----------



## RightOpp

Hi Jon,

 If you use a OTG usb cable with miyo and smartphone will you be able to control the volume with the smartphone?
  
 Regards,
 Brad


----------



## jonhillman

Yes, that should work in theory - however, we haven't tested on a broad range of Android devices. The main hindrance in using MIYO with a smartphone is that the smartphone cannot provide enough power to MIYO, so you end up with a power supply/battery, MIYO, and the smartphone. Given MIYO's design objectives, it just wasn't possible to make it work natively on the tiny amount of power smartphones/tablets provide.


----------



## RightOpp

Thanks Jon, and I'm looking for a longer USB cable to replace the one the MIYO came with (a bit short for some situations but ideal for others). Will any standard usb cable with Micro terminator do here or do you recommend an alternative. I note in the promo shots it's shown with a much longer USB cable so interested.
 Thanks,


----------



## jonhillman

Yes, any micro USB cable will work, and in our tests they have no impact on sound quality.


----------



## RightOpp

Thanks Jon and for anyone interested in a portable solution I'm powering the MIYO with a USB power bank 5000mAh. I'm then connecting the MIYO to Fiio X5 v2 headphone out using a Fiio L17 cable. CIEMs being used are Unique Melody Miracles. It's not the smallest solution but still not much worse that many other stacks I've seen but the sound... very lush and 3D with the MIYO. I find the X5 2 to be very flat, clinical and 2D when unamped (quite disappointing really). I'll post my luck running of an OTG USB cable with a Samsung Galaxy note.
  
 PS tried running the MIYO through the Line out on the Fiio and it works but there is no volume control so it's just a tad loud. Interesting how it almost worked perfectly...


----------



## jonhillman

I wonder in that case if you could use an in-line attenuator (in-line variable resistor, transparent with respect to audio quality) between MIYO and the headphones to bring level down slightly?


----------



## Raketen

If anyone is looking for more discussion, the thread over on gearslutz has a little more activity https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/1033804-has-anyone-tried-miyo-interface-dac-adc-yet.html


----------



## Phryq

I'll be using it with a HifiMan 400s, which is only about 30 ohms.
  
 Will it be too powerful?


----------



## Raketen

phryq said:


> I'll be using it with a HifiMan 400s, which is only about 30 ohms.
> 
> Will it be too powerful?


 
 I don't own either, but think that's only a problem if you set the volume too high. Believe this uses your computer's volume controls and doesn't have its own.
 Some good reading on the subject:

 http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=1285
 http://www.apexhifi.com/specs.html


----------



## Phryq

Thanks!!


----------



## rupertchandler

Hi,
  
 Been using my MIYO since it arrived nicely packaged after my Kickstarter bid.
  
 Sound quality:
  
 Clean, crisp and powerful, normally use Mac's and the difference between the standard Mac output and via the MIYO is enormous, the extra drive, headroom, and dynamics is amazing.
  
 Would not now be without my MIYO, I use it to drive a Crimson power amp and a pair of Tannoy Little Reds, my favourite thing is to play Royal Blood at trouser flapping volume, the brilliant drive and dynamics as I mentioned above make this a silly smile moment, it sounds fantastic!!!!
  
 Also use it to drive Focal Studio's and again the punch and range is brilliant, clean and powerful.
  
 The MIKO also acts as a high quality 2 channel input device, I have not used it for this purpose so far, but I would have no hesitation in doing this should I need to as I'm very sure it will work as well as an input as it does as an output.
  
 Build quality:
  
 Beautiful, simply and obvious. Clever use of solid anodised aircraft quality aluminium body precision machined to act as a heat sink for internal devices without need for conductive paste, this means it feels pretty warm to the touch which comes as a surprise to start with bit once you know this is the designs intention it stops being a concern. Good quality connections well supported by case.
  
 Operation: 
  
 In case of a mac, just plug it in, use preferences to select as output device, choose track, play and relax.. Smile as you here what your MIYO sounds like..
  
 My experience has been 35 years in a recording studio that would almost certainly be listed in the world's top 5, large PA's, broadcast, etc so I have heard a lot of things over the years, given the price of the MIYO and its overall delivery of outstanding audio I can 100% recommend it. GRAB ONE!!
  
 Rup


----------



## chaiyuta

I just tried paring with 64 Audio U8 and U12. This dac is a good match for 64 Audio U series. Recommended.
  
 Hope to see a new kickstarter campaign of this team.


----------



## chaiyuta

H2 Design already re-stocked MIYO. For those who interested in this product, it is your chance for grabbing one now.


----------



## James Cygnus

I may have missed it but in all the discussion (and the current Massdrop) I don't see the actual DAC or headphone amp being utilized.
  
 Based on some deduction, someone claimed it has teh same DAC as another device, which would be the Burr-Brown PCM1792A.
  
 Can anyone verify?


----------



## chaiyuta

james cygnus said:


> I may have missed it but in all the discussion (and the current Massdrop) I don't see the actual DAC or headphone amp being utilized.
> 
> Based on some deduction, someone claimed it has teh same DAC as another device, which would be the Burr-Brown PCM1792A.
> 
> Can anyone verify?




I assume that you means you go to the official site (specs) and you didn't find DAC chip no. Am I right?

However it is explained in another page there or you can go to this KS campaign and look up to Update section.


----------



## James Cygnus

chaiyuta said:


> I assume that you means you go to the official site (specs) and you didn't find DAC chip no. Am I right?
> 
> However it is explained in another page there or you can go to this KS campaign and look up to Update section.


 
  
 Not on the specs page either.
  
 Why is it such a big secret?  Usually from DAC/Amps it's a no-brainer to advertise that info.


----------



## chaiyuta

I found it now. LINK


----------



## James Cygnus

So it's a 13 year old DAC?


----------



## chaiyuta

I really don't know how many years it was released. But it is still TOTL that you can find it in Cowon Plenue P1 and S. If you want DAP having almost newest DAC, I reccommend iBasso DX200 (ES9028pro).


----------



## chaiyuta




----------



## ShumDizzle

Just got this in from the latest Massdrop batch, and it's by far the most elegant looking thing on my crowded desk.

First impressions are very good. It drives my HD 600s to comfortable listening levels in the 30-70% range, depending on the track. With my Sennheiser HD 569s, the bass tightens up quite nicely compared to the Fiio X3ii. Dynamic contrast between loud and quiet passages is particularly good, with airiness, soundstage, and separation also excellent. Listening to the London Symphony Orchestra play Beethoven's 7th under the baton of Bernard Haitink is simply delightful. 

I've been getting by with just my Fiio X3ii for a while, so that's probably partially responsible for my enthusiastic response, but I've owned/listened to the Geek Out 2A, the Jotunheim/Mimby combo, and the Emotiva DC-1 most recently, and I can't say that I'm missing much, if anything, with this setup. 

That said, this does seem to have a pretty typical solid state sound, so it's probably ideal with slightly smooth/laid back headphones.


----------

